
Hacker posts Facebook bug report on Zuckerberg’s wall — RT News - Lightning
http://rt.com/news/facebook-post-exploit-hacker-zuckerberg-621/
======
guiambros
_After receiving the third bug report, a Facebook security engineer finally
admitted the vulnerability but said that Khalil won’t be paid for reporting it
because his actions violated the website’s security terms of service._

This is really a shame. The guy more than deserves the bounty.

~~~
justplay
You're correct. He had no other choice to gain recognition. He reported twice
moreover.

